# FISH FRY AT THE OVAL OFFICE



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

NEW FISH FRY DATE IS SEPT. 24TH 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_lblFullMessage>ok things that will be needed for the fish fry. 

NEED IT TO STOP RAINING!!!!

looks like we got everthing we needed, now it's just extra!

snacks or sidedishes.

Al and Deb said that they already took care of the new tent and are waiting for it to be made! and appreciate that we were going to help pay for a new one. so they said to collect the monies and that it would go towards needy familys this holiday season!<UL><LI>bring your own chairs </LI><LI>there will be no tent this time. the last fish fry was the last time for that tent. and they have not have time to replace it yet. they are great people (al and deb ) to let us use their place for these fish fry's . i think we should pass around a donation bucket to help with the replacement of the tarp for the tent! </LI>[/list]<UL><LI>because of no tent weather will determine if we have it on thursday! RAIN DELAY</LI>[/list]

thank you 

scot

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_lblPostSignature>i will also have tickets for sale to the PRFA family fishing rodeo sept. 18,19 and 20 both kayak and open division if anyone wants them!</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

THINGS WE GOT so far!

pirat40something - hush puppies and corn fritters

team recess - grouper, dolphin, wahoo, and boxes

reelhappy- cooker and 3 tables and some fish and 1 gallon oil

konz - papper plates , forks, napkins

oceanman - pickles!

christa71 and collinscraft - cole slaw +1 and a cooker

cobiakiller - king dip and tarter sauce

she yaker - bake beans

bamagirl325 - side dish

bbe - cheese grits

jjam - aj dip

tcsurfisher- dessert

the duke - fish fry coating 

TKDADDY - side dish 

fl-scout - papper towels and kectup

al and deb(oo owners) - 35# oil


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Afraid I won't be able to be there....


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (9/12/2009)*Afraid
> 
> Afraid I won't be able to be there....


we will miss you wade. get better soon! we will save some fish for ya!

scot


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

When is the fish fry???


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *Brad K (9/12/2009)*When is the fish fry???


not to be funny but it is in the title! 

thrusday the 17th of sept. 6 pm. at the oval office on avalon blv. milton. fl.

scot


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

oh...sorry!:banghead


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *Brad K (9/12/2009)*oh...sorry!:banghead


it's alright!

so are you going to try to make it ? 

post up so we know how much fish to bring!

scot


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

reelhappy Scot just wanted to say thank you for all the time you spent on the last one and also the time you are spending on this one. Great job on taking the lead, we all appreciiate you. If this one is half as good as the last one we are in for another great get together and fish fry. See you there. Gene


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Do tell more of the tent. *

*Did something happen to it or did it just wear out?*

*What size do they need?*

*How much does it cost?*

*I believe everyone should pay to replace it.*

*The last event was a huge success.*


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *BananaTom (9/12/2009)**Do tell more of the tent. *
> 
> *Did something happen to it or did it just wear out?*
> 
> ...


hey tom the tent was just worn out. to many parties. it was not anything that we did. just old age!i don't know the size. or the cost. but anything that we give is better than nothing at all. al and deb are great people to let us meet and use their place for our fish fry's. they are going to replace the old tarp. so anything we collect will help with that cost! kevin ( mulat mayor) would better be able to tell you about the size and cost. hope to see ya their. we need everyone who is coming to say so and how many. so we have a head count!

thank you

scot


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

ok it's monday we need everybody to post up who is coming. so we no how much fish to bring. right now it looks just like 6 of us so far. 

scot


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I am coming and will bring paper plates, forks, and napkins.....unless you already have enough....


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

I'LL BE THERE WITH SOME FISH DIP AND TARTER SAUCE. CAN'T STAY LONG I GOT OTHER PLANS LATER, BUT I'LL STAY LONG NOGH TO GET FULL.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Dangggg... almost missed it... 

Scot...I'll bring bake beans... :- )


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

We will be there. We will bring a side dish of some sort.


----------



## bbe (Dec 10, 2008)

I would like to come, I have never been to any functions but would like to join the fun. I will bring cheese grits.


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll be there. Might bring the wife and little monster. That OK? Where are we on the things that need to be brought? I'll be glad to bring something.

B


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*BT + 1*


----------



## christa71 (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like we will make it... we will bring coleslaw and something else..:toast


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *Bryson13 (9/14/2009)*I'll be there. Might bring the wife and little monster. That OK? Where are we on the things that need to be brought? I'll be glad to bring something.
> 
> B


at the top of the post. as people volunteer i take it off the things needed and post it below so you can see who is coming with what. 

thank you 

scot

p.s. little monster are fine it's out side but you need to keep a eye on him it's a busy road!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I will be there but won't be able to stay long, I'm in a bowling league at Avalon that starts about 10 till 7:00. I will still bring the pickles though.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, I can bring another cooker and pot. I can cook as well, unless there is someone more qualified!! Not much of a cook, but man I love me some fresh fish!!!

Mike


----------



## tcsurfisher (Jan 30, 2008)

the wife and i will be there with some sort of dessert


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll be there with some smoked aj dip and crackers...

Gene, you da man! and Scott a close second...LOL see ya guys Thurs...

Jimmy


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *collinscraft2 (9/14/2009)*Hey, I can bring another cooker and pot. I can cook as well, unless there is someone more qualified!! Not much of a cook, but man I love me some fresh fish!!!
> 
> Mike


that would be great you can cook the hush puppies!

thank you

scot


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

alrighty then we got about 20 people. trying to get a good number. so 2 days to go still need a few things. but we are looking good on the weather! please post up if you are coming. team recess needs to know how much fish to catch! (to bring home on the next trip). if you don't know what to bring there is a list at the top of the post that i have been editing as we go. 

thank you 

scot


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

OK Scot I have been threatened by Deb so I guess I'll rearrange my other obligations and see ya there. As always I'll be available to run around and make sure things that are needed are taken care of, help whoever is fryingand running the re-supply stuff to the table. I'll grab a package of paper towels (4-6 pack)and a large bottle of ketchup. Deb said her and Al will provide a 35 lb. container of oil. 

Also I mentioned to her about everyone donatingtowards a new tarp and she said that they appreciate the offer but they already have that taken care of and are just waiting on it to be completed. She would like everyone tomake a donationtowards food baskets and the needy in the upcoming holiday season instead.

Scott


----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

Me and the wife will be there, We'll bring a side dish too.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## mud shovel (Dec 6, 2007)

ill be there if therre is anything else needed please let me know 

rich


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

The wife & I will be there. I may get there before her, just to make sure the beer is cold. :letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

ok looking good it's still on! anybody that wants to bring something we could use some more tarter sauce or desserts , chips for the dips and stuff like that!

thank you 

scot


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll bring some bags of chips & tartar sauce. What types of chips?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *Bryson13 (9/16/2009)*I'll bring some bags of chips & tartar sauce. What types of chips?


what ever you like! will be awesome!

thanks

scot


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe Skipper and I are coming. I will work on a dessert.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Renee and I are comming.



I have a ton of plates and plastic ware left over from the party that should be put to use....are they needed?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (9/16/2009)*Renee and I are comming.
> 
> I have a ton of plates and plastic ware left over from the party that should be put to use....are they needed?


hey clay bring them on down if we need them great if not they won't go to waste. you can use them next time. glad to hear you are coming. just wouldn't be a great party without you! 

see ya there!

scot


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Have the nipples ready and willing.... :letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (9/16/2009)*Have the nipples ready and willing.... :letsdrink


i know you have been eying them! but my nipples are taken. my wife dosen't like to share sorry! their will be plenty of other nipples for you to lick! 

see ya

scot


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

We are bringing 2 gallons of oil to go with the cooker. I am going to try and have a plywood table also. Along with some covering for the tables.

Mike 910-0780


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

fri what timeare you guysstart think im going.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

> *reelhappy (9/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Brad K (9/12/2009)*When is the fish fry???
> ...


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *collinscraft2 (9/16/2009)*We are bringing 2 gallons of oil to go with the cooker. I am going to try and have a plywood table also. Along with some covering for the tables.
> 
> Mike 910-0780


hey mike i have 5 tables already in my truck. these are 6 foot fold out. so we are all set on tables.

the owners of the oval office have 35 pounds of oil for us so you don't need to bring any oil!

just come on down with your cooker. 

thanks 

scot


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

the only thing we could use is maybe some of those 10x10 canopy incase of a shower. 70% chance today. so if any body has some of those canopys that would be great. i think i can get two or three to start!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Brandy and 2 others will be there. I will bring something??????????????


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

just talk with the owners. the parking lot is full of water. even if it stops raining there will be mud and water everywhere! so we will do the fish fry oct 17th saturday

PLEASE PASS IT ON TO EVERYONE !

thank you 

scot


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

keeping this on top.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Hopefully it won't be POURING next Thursday.... :letsdrink


----------

